# Painful cramps after coming of cerazette



## Gemie

I've come for a bit of support girls :flower:

I stopped taking cerazette 28th April and haven't had an AF yet but what I am having is awful cramps... It feels like ovulation cramps but they've been on and off for a few days and today was the worst. I actually doubled over with the pain until I took an ibuprofen :(
I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this? 

I just wish AF would show up!


----------



## CowtownGirl

I had REALLY bad cramps the second time I came off cerrazette (the first time I went straight onto the combined pill and don't remember having terrible side effects). My cycles were a bit messed up for the first month/6 weeks or so and really bad AF symptoms/pregnancy symptoms but it did ease up after a little while. You have my sympathy!! x


----------



## aly888

All these cerazette threads are not filling me with confidence!! :shock:


----------



## Gemie

aly888 said:


> All these cerazette threads are not filling me with confidence!! :shock:


I've been on cerazette for around 4 years with absolutely no problems... I would have a very light bleed every now and again, not regular but if it was gonna happen it would be around the end of one packet.
It's only now coming off it I'm having these symptoms I assume it's the same when coming off any pill, don't forget the pill by it's very nature isn't the greatest thing to take, it is artificially stopping the bodies natural cycle therefore there must be some sort of symptoms while the body is regulating itself.
I'm just hoping it regulates VERY soon!


----------



## aly888

Hmm,i suppose. But I didnt have any problems when coming off the combined pill!! Iv only been on cerazette for just over a week though, so hopefully I wont have many problems with it xx


----------



## Gemie

I think you'll be okay, don'y worry about it and see what happens! :)


----------



## silverbell

I was on Cerazette for 6 months and had absolutely no problems with cramps or anything after coming off it. Just under 8 weeks later I got my first AF and cycles seem to have been fine since (I'm charting and all is looking very normal and fine).

Just thought I'd add my experience, as it's all too easy to just hear about those with bad experiences and form an opinion off that.

Every individual has a different experience with any drug - whether that be a contraceptive pill, a heart pill, a diet pill ... we're all different and there's no way of knowing how we'll react to each.

To the OP - did you have these painful cramps before going on the pill, do you remember? I guess if it continues perhaps you should visit your GP?


----------



## Gemie

silverbell said:


> I was on Cerazette for 6 months and had absolutely no problems with cramps or anything after coming off it. Just under 8 weeks later I got my first AF and cycles seem to have been fine since (I'm charting and all is looking very normal and fine).
> 
> Just thought I'd add my experience, as it's all too easy to just hear about those with bad experiences and form an opinion off that.
> 
> Every individual has a different experience with any drug - whether that be a contraceptive pill, a heart pill, a diet pill ... we're all different and there's no way of knowing how we'll react to each.
> 
> To the OP - did you have these painful cramps before going on the pill, do you remember? I guess if it continues perhaps you should visit your GP?

Not that I remember, I've been on the pill for the most part of 13 years, I used to have mild period pain before getting AF but these seem to be a sharper ovulation pains...I think :shrug:

I'm sure they'll go when my body gets back to normal... I was scared that it never would but I've not read anything saying it won't so I think I'm fine lol


----------



## xdaniellex

I was on cerazette from 14 till 20 and i got pregnant on it.
i never missed one ever and took it every day at same time. Oh an before anyone makes any comments i was on it cos from age of 10 i was in agony with period cramps an the only way to ease it was for me not to have AF. It wasnt as a birth control - well not till i was older.
And i duno bout the cramps sorry but hope it eases up for you!!! xxx


----------



## Gemie

xdaniellex said:


> I was on cerazette from 14 till 20 and i got pregnant on it.
> i never missed one ever and took it every day at same time. Oh an before anyone makes any comments i was on it cos from age of 10 i was in agony with period cramps an the only way to ease it was for me not to have AF. It wasnt as a birth control - well not till i was older.
> And i duno bout the cramps sorry but hope it eases up for you!!! xxx

Well after all the horror stories of people not being able to conceive on it thats made me feel better as ttc now after stopping it 2 weeks ago :) fx'd! x


----------



## xdaniellex

Glad to of helped :) - I wasnt even ill or anythiin tht cud make it not work. And the dr told me it wud take a while to conceive after comin off it - up to 2 years but i never wanted kids so wasnt too bothered. But now after getin preg on it i aint allowed bk on it??! xx


----------



## stekel

I stopped taking cerazette 5 days ago and have already got af. Is this normal? i was only taking it for 6 months but just haven't got on with it at all, also have heard some ladies have taken a couple of months to get af?!


----------



## fairydreams

to the OP maybe it's just your body's reaction at sorting it's own cycle out?

I have been put on many different pills, cerezette made me ill and yasmin made me sick but i had no reaction to microgynon (the mini-pill).
maybe it might be worth a trip to your doctors if the pain does not subside soon, just to put your mind at rest if anything else.

fairydreams :flower:


----------



## jen_0709

I came off Cerazette in Feb this year after being on it for 16 months. I fell pregnant straight away, getting a BFP in March, but sadly lost the baby last week. 

I remember a few little cramps but looking back now probably from implantation.


----------



## Gemie

jen_0709 said:


> I came off Cerazette in Feb this year after being on it for 16 months. I fell pregnant straight away, getting a BFP in March, but sadly lost the baby last week.
> 
> I remember a few little cramps but looking back now probably from implantation.

I'm so sorry for your loss hun :(

Do you mind me asking, how soon of being off bcp did you fall pregnant? I know it's hard to tell but did you have a rough idea?

I had some brownish pink discharge (tmi) last Friday and period like pains ( The pains seemed to stop since I first posted this thread) The pains lasted Friday evening and Saturday... it wasn't like normal pains they weren't strong enough to take pain killers for. They stopped Saturday evening ish. I've had nothing since. No discharge or pains.
I wondered if this was IB? I've had a bit of vertigo and my hormones are everywhere, I've been snapping at everyone :( I don't know if this is b/c my hormones are going crazy of being off the pill for nearly a month or what.
I took a test last Thursday and again this Monday both BFN. too soon?

Wondered what anyone thought? x


----------



## mrswbh1

Had a look at your charts see you may have chrons I too have it so was very lucky that I have been blessed with two girls the eldest was the first ever baby to be concieved on infliximab, me and oh are trying for a baby as we have been married a long time but no children together but I am getting concerned about all the cerazzete stuff . As for the chrons came off steroids 3 months ago and in remission that is why I feel I have gotta get a move on in remmision at mo.


----------



## jen_0709

Gemie said:


> jen_0709 said:
> 
> 
> I came off Cerazette in Feb this year after being on it for 16 months. I fell pregnant straight away, getting a BFP in March, but sadly lost the baby last week.
> 
> I remember a few little cramps but looking back now probably from implantation.
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss hun :(
> 
> Do you mind me asking, how soon of being off bcp did you fall pregnant? I know it's hard to tell but did you have a rough idea?
> 
> I had some brownish pink discharge (tmi) last Friday and period like pains ( The pains seemed to stop since I first posted this thread) The pains lasted Friday evening and Saturday... it wasn't like normal pains they weren't strong enough to take pain killers for. They stopped Saturday evening ish. I've had nothing since. No discharge or pains.
> I wondered if this was IB? I've had a bit of vertigo and my hormones are everywhere, I've been snapping at everyone :( I don't know if this is b/c my hormones are going crazy of being off the pill for nearly a month or what.
> I took a test last Thursday and again this Monday both BFN. too soon?
> 
> Wondered what anyone thought? xClick to expand...

Hi Gemie,

Thank you for your message. 

I was off the pill for a few days, then had 6 days of bleeding which was either bleeding from coming off the pill or AF. Then I never had any more bleeding, I fell pregnant literally first cycle. I didn't think it was too likely in all honesty but apparently you can be incredibly fertile immediately after the pill. I was unsure of my dates. Going by the bleed it put me two weeks ahead, but after some early emergency scans I must have ovulated a bit later. I remember having one or two days of brown spotting which I thought was to do with the pill, and also a few little pains, but then I knew something was up when I was falling asleep at 8.30pm every night for a week! I was like that with my first pregnancy so had a pretty good feeling the same thing was happening!


Jen x


----------

